# Super Naturals Sand



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorry for my frequent questions, but you guys have good knowledge so I'm gonna ask them all!  Anyways, my question now is: Does anyone use Super Naturals Sand, or have knowledge on it? The stuff I found seemed really small and fine so I was unsure. If I was to get it, I think I would put a small layer of aragonite under it for buffering. Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Caribsea website shows a few different 'grades' of this product and some of them do seem extremely fine. The only problem with 'sugar' size sand is that it is easily stirred up by the fish and tends to remain suspended longer than the heavier sands.

It can be difficult to put a layer of sand over a courser substrate because it tends to sift down and mix with the larger substrate.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used the Moonlight sand in the past in a shellie tank. It's .25 - 0.75mm which is quite fine. The tank had shells along the front of the glass to interrupt the water flow so it wouldn't push all of the sand towards the rear of the tank (was using an XP2 with spray bar in a 20g long tank). I also have Tahitian Moon in a 75g which is a larger grain at .5 - 1mm. It doesn't move around as easily.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

I've used the tahitian moon, and the moonlight sand in my tank before at the very fine grade size. It was great, and looked awesome. However it did move around very easily, and because the height of my tank was so short it would often get kicked up into the filter by my fish and get stuck in the motor and I'd constantly have to take it apart and clear it out...eventually it ended up burning out the motor.


----------



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok, thanks everybody! I'll just buy a different sand. Any suggestions for a natural tan looking sand?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Pool filter sand


----------



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

I've looked up pool filter sand in my area and can't seem to find anything. There's pool stores, but they never say they have it.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Home Depot sells Quickrete commercial grade medium sand that I use in my tanks. It is pre-washed and screened. I only have to rinse it a couple of times and it is good to go. It has an off white color and is $4.50 for 50 lbs.


----------



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok I'll look into that!


----------

